
Innocent man anesthetized, anal probed in Syracuse for “taunting” cops - wallace_f
https://reason.com/blog/2018/12/19/syracuse-cops-force-doctors-to-probe-a-m
======
dmitrygr
Last two people this happened to got $1.6M settlements courtesy of us, the
taxpayers [1][2].

[1] [https://reason.com/blog/2016/07/27/woman-kidnapped-and-
sexua...](https://reason.com/blog/2016/07/27/woman-kidnapped-and-sexually-
assaulted-b)

[2] [http://reason.com/blog/2014/01/14/victim-of-dog-
authorized-a...](http://reason.com/blog/2014/01/14/victim-of-dog-authorized-
anal-assault-re)

------
wallace_f
I believe this is called rape.

